

Slick CSS3 overlay system (js) - rgbrgb
http://blog.learnboost.com/blog/a-css3-overlay-system/

======
WiseWeasel
I loaded the site in FF4b8, and was wondering why the demo was so
unimpressive, and then decided to try it in Safari, where I saw how it was
supposed to work. Seems nice and easy to implement, but unless it can work on
other browsers without having me do two completely different implementations,
I doubt I'd use this instead of drawing my own overlays and positioning my
modal windows the old-fashioned way.

Edit - I guess the '-webkit' tags everywhere should have clued me in... They
mention that it should work for Firefox, but I'm not feeling like putting in
the work to see if that's true. It would be nice if FF support could be added
to the demo code.

The animated version is pretty sweet, but again, I'm not sure how FF does with
those CSS transitions and transforms. I've been using jquery animations which
seem to have a fairly wide browser support, though they rely on javascript
rather than these slick CSS implementations. It's just not clear how much I'd
be shooting myself in the foot with regards to browser compatibility trying to
go this route instead of tried-and-true javascript.

~~~
Rauchg
Firefox fixes were merged in the repo, never really had the time to update the
Demo.

------
neovive
Very clean implementation. Any recommendations on the best implementation for
modal form windows at the current time (until we CSS3 is better supported)?

~~~
jonah
If you're using jQuery then, <http://jqueryui.com/demos/dialog/>

------
51Cards
FF3.6 here... not centered, won't close. Cool in Safari as mentioned but far
too exclusive to consider using anytime soon. Things we get to look forward to
though.

------
btipling
Very nice, would like to see a decent reference source for transformations.

